# Skaven Lore help



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys well I been into Skaven for YEARS now but still kinda confused about some things and not sure how... reliable the wiki is. So here is my questions.

1: There are 12 greater clans/ council of 13 who are they and for what clans?

2: Is there an exact age of these lords? In the book I believe it says none have changed since it's creation "except for clan pest"?

3: Lords of decay vs council of 13? Are they the same thing or is the lords of decay a clan pest and their lackies thing?

4: When ever I heard of the council they apperantly are more evil or something along those lines. Are they suppose to be bigger? or anything notable other then just a aura of uhoh?

5: I never heard mention of when clan eshin got onto the council did they ever get on it?

6: How much larger are rat ogre bonebreakers suppose to be compared to a normal ratogre? I am trying to sculpt one soon after I finish some others I been working on and am gathering data for it.

Thank you for any skaven info / love 

p.s. what does lord verminkin look like?

also anyone else notice gamesworkshop messed up their lore with warlord spinetail "To hold the title of Warlord is to rule, and for a Skaven to rule they must have proven themselves a top fighter and devious adversary. Warlord Spinetail is no exception and while he has thus far aided Warlord Verminkin in his quest for the Island of Blood, the time nears when he will usurp his rival and take control of Clan Klaw." verminkin ie lord of clan moulder


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Lexicanium's wiki is accurate -as far as I know- so it answers a lot of your questions about who is who, etc.

Regarding #2:
No, I don't think there's a specific age for them. Also, Skaven like to boast, lie all the time and get respected for all those kinds of things, so it makes sense for them to say that they are "thousands of years old" (or whatever it is).

Regarding #4:
If they are as old as they seem, then they are really evil and sneaky (otherwise they'd have been replaced by now). Skaven usually associate size with power (eg stormvermin), but a Councillor doesn't necessarily _have_ to be physically any bigger than another Warlord/Seer (given that they have enough political power to just squash entire lesser Clans like bothersome insects).

Regarding #6:
It doesn't really matter as long as it still fits on the same base for gaming - it's an opportunity for your imagination to go wild and so you can model your own versions.

I don't think anyone knows what Lord Verminkin looks like.

_Warlord_ Verminkin is the General character from the Island of Blood WFB boxed set; he's definitely not the same rodent as Lord Verminkin (the dirty rat who runs Clan Moulder).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

OgreChubbs said:


> 1: There are 12 greater clans/ council of 13 who are they and for what clans?


So far the Clans confirmed to be on the Council of 13 are the following:

Clan Moulder - Beastmakers
Clan Eshin - Assassins
Clan Pestilens - Plague Rats
Clan Mors - Warlord Clan
Clan Rictus - Warlord Clan
Clan Skurvy - Sailors and Shipmakers
Clan Skab - Warlord Clan
Clan Skryre - Engineers



OgreChubbs said:


> 2: Is there an exact age of these lords? In the book I believe it says none have changed since it's creation "except for clan pest"?


The Lords of Decay have been around ever since the Lords of Decay were first formed, some were older and were Grey Lords before becoming Lords of Decay. So they are around 200+ years of age.



OgreChubbs said:


> 3: Lords of decay vs council of 13? Are they the same thing or is the lords of decay a clan pest and their lackies thing?


They are the exact same thing. The Council of 13 is comprised of the Lords of Decay.



OgreChubbs said:


> 4: When ever I heard of the council they apperantly are more evil or something along those lines. Are they suppose to be bigger? or anything notable other then just a aura of uhoh?


They are more powerful than the average Skaven yes but mostly they are smarter and more cunning than the rest, which Skaven consider to be real strength.



OgreChubbs said:


> 5: I never heard mention of when clan eshin got onto the council did they ever get on it?


Clan Eshin have been on the Council ever since the War with Clan Pestilens, they were granted a Council seat for being the decisive factor that ended the war in the Council's favour. This was during the days of the Grey Lords though.

Hope that helps, i'm not sure about question six.


LotN


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys  great help, I would love to see all the lords of decay some day. I wonder if there is enough people playing skaven on heresy for each of us to pick one and try and model him . hint hint any people want to join me lol.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been (slowly) trying to get the right bits I think I need for the Skaven leaders described in Phil Kelly's Hell Pit army list (from WD back in the day), but haven't tried a Lord of Decay yet.


----------

